# Anyone familiar with COLORECTAL RECOVERY PROGRAM?



## Darklight00 (Jun 2, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone here has tried this program? http://www.gutsense.org/store/colrectkit.htmlThis guys makes many allegations that are very contrary to everything I am familiar with as far as treating constipation goes.


----------



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

Darklight00 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here has tried this program? http://www.gutsense.org/store/colrectkit.htmlThis guys makes many allegations that are very contrary to everything I am familiar with as far as treating constipation goes.


I took a quick look at this. It doesn't seem to be to be much more the prepackaged vitamins and minerals that you should probably take anyone. There are things that just makes sense to take if you want, like probiotics. The GI recovery has acacia fiber in it, which I swear by and other things for a healthy gut.I, being a cynic, cannot understand the claims they are making about reversing things completely and I think if you want to do stuff to improve your overall intestinal health you can buy them on your own for considerably less money. I think just someone else trying to capitalize on other's problems.


----------



## Darklight00 (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, its just as I thought. That stuff seems expensive. But what do you think of his anti fiber tirade? I don't know about anyone else but I always go better when I use fiber than when I don't.


----------

